# Löschen von Dateien eines anderen Users



## Berno (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo,
angenommen unter Linux sind zwei user angelegt: A und B. Wie kann ich erreichen, dass A auf das Homeverzeichnis von B zugreifen (löschen) kann. Umgekehrt soll B nicht auf A zugreifen können. 

Wenn ich das mit den Gruppen richtig verstanden habe, gelten die vergebenen Rechte für alle Gruppen, in denen der user Mitglied ist.

Was sind eigentlich die Sonderrechte, die unter KDE/Verzeichnis/Eigenschaften vergeben werden können?

Ist dieses Problem überhaupt lösbar?
Bin gespannt
Berno


----------



## Frankdfe (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Das ist gar nicht so schwer. Du kannst dür jedes Verzeichnis die Zugriffsrechte setzten und das Problem so lösen. 

Homeverzeichnis von A: nur A hat Schreibrechte

Homeverzeichnis von B: Alle User haben Schreibrechte(oder alle User einer Gruppe)

Das erreichst du mit den Befehlen


```
chmod 744 /home/A
chomd 777 /home/B
```

Zu 744, 777:

Die erste Ziffer steht für die Rechte des Besitzers.
Die zweite Ziffer steht für die Rechte der Gruppenmitglieder.
Die zweite Ziffer steht für die Rechte aller User.

744 ist oktal. binär geschrieben: 111 100 100

Das 1.Bit bedeutet Leserecht.
Das 2.Bit bedeutet Schreibrecht.
Das 3.Bit bedeutet Ausführungsrecht(für Programme).

Also 744 bedeutet Lese-,Schreib- und Ausführungsrecht für den Besitzer; Leserechte für Gruppenmitglieder und andere User.

Gruß Frank


----------

